# Xếp bát đĩa vào máy rửa bát như thế nào mới đúng?



## nusy (27/6/18)

*Máy rửa chén bát của bạn có tốt không? Để kiểm tra, trang Consumer Reports đã cho tất cả đĩa, chén, đồ dùng thìa dĩa bằng bạc cùng với hỗn hợp bơ đậu phộng, lòng đỏ trứng và các thứ khác vào máy, sau đó để qua đêm trước khi bấm chạy chu trình rửa của máy. Những chiếc máy rửa bát đứng đầu bảng luôn cho ra kết quả là những bộ chén, đĩa sạch sẽ, long lanh.*




​Tuy nhiên, ngay cả những máy móc giỏi nhất cũng không thể hoàn thành công việc tốt mãi mãi nếu chúng "bị đối xử" không đúng cách. Rất có thể bạn chỉ đang làm sai có một điều thôi – như là nhồi nhét quá nhiều chén đĩa trong máy, hoặc cho đồ dùng bằng bạc và các loại đĩa sai vị trí. Mặc dù người dùng luôn luôn được lợi khi đọc kỹ hướng dẫn sử dụng của từng loại máy, song những bước xếp bát đĩa vào máy rửa bát sau đây sẽ mang lại kết quả tốt nhất cho hầu hết các loại máy rửa.

*Bước 1*
Hàng đầu tiên. Hãy xếp ly, tách và bát nhỏ vào giá trên cùng. Chúng tôi khuyên bạn nên gạt bỏ hết lượng thức ăn thừa trên đĩa, tất nhiên bạn không cần thiết phải tráng qua bán đĩa với các loại máy rửa chén ngày nay. Tránh xếp quá nhiều, sẽ tăng nguy cơ vỡ bát đĩa và ngăn dòng chảy của nước và chất tẩy rửa. Các loại bát đĩa nhựa an toàn với máy rửa chén cũng xếp vào giá trên cùng, tránh xa các yếu tố làm nóng để ngăn ngừa bát đĩa bị cong vênh.

*Bước 2*
Đồ bằng bạc. Xếp nĩa và thìa xoay phần tay cầm xuống dưới. Xếp dao xoay phần tay cầm lên trên, để tránh việc bạn có thể bị đứt tay khi xử lý chúng. Nếu máy rửa bát của bạn có một cái giỏ mở, hãy để thìa, dĩa và dao lẫn lộn để ngăn chúng quấn vào nhau.

*Bước 3*
Các bát đĩa lớn hơn. Xếp đĩa và bát, các đồ dùng lớn hơn ở kệ dưới cùng. Các vật dụng quá khổ, chẳng hạn như đĩa lớn và thớt an toàn với máy rửa bát nên xếp về phía hai bên và ngược lại để chúng không chặn nước và chất tẩy rửa. Xếp các vật dụng còn dính thức ăn nướng úp mặt xuống dưới và hướng về phía vòi phun.

Các loại bình và chảo làm bằng nhôm hoặc thép không gỉ thường có thể dùng với máy rửa chén. Hãy tìm xem những đồ này của bạn xem chúng có dấu hiệu an toàn đối với máy rửa chén không, thường dấu hiệu này ở dưới cùng của các dụng cụ nấu. Nếu không, hãy kiểm tra hướng dẫn sử dụng hoặc trang web của nhà sản xuất để được hướng dẫn cụ thể.

*Những lưu ý khác*
Máy rửa bát nói "không" với các vật dụng như dao lớn, vì nhiệt và hóa chất có thể gây hỏng hóc. Ngoài ra, máy rửa bát cũng thường không sử dụng với bất cứ thứ gì làm bằng đồng thau, đồng, gỗ, hoặc vàng. Chúng tôi cũng khuyên bạn nên rửa chảo không dính bằng tay, mặc dù một số nhà sản xuất cho biết sản phẩm của họ vẫn an toàn với máy rửa bát.

Sau khi đã xếp bát đĩa, đồ dùng đúng cách vào máy, bạn nên bật bồn rửa chén cho đến khi nước nóng. Điều này có nghĩa là chén bát sẽ được rửa với chu trình bắt đầu bằng nước nóng, chứ không phải nước lạnh.

Hãy sử dụng loại nước rửa bát hàng đầu dành cho máy rửa bát. Và cuối cùng, hãy đảm bảo bộ phận sấy bát đĩa hoạt động tốt để có thể sấy khô nhanh và không bị vệt.

_Nguồn: vnreview_​


----------

